# WooHoo!!  I beat Morrus!



## Holy Bovine (Jan 30, 2002)

I now have more posts than Morrus!  I am the 7th ranked geek on all of ENWorld!.

Piratecat - YOU'RE NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## Warchild (Jan 30, 2002)

*Doh!!*

Geez and i thought i was a weak board member with 9, uh, 10 posts!!!

I was right.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jan 30, 2002)

Do you write on the storyboard,  Mr. Bovine?  That'll get your posts up!


----------



## A2Z (Jan 30, 2002)

Congrats HB! But I'm number five!! Heh. Heh. Heh. I'll race you to 500. 

By the way. Did you ever see the question I asked you in this thread? You mentioned one of your players is from Windsor and that you know people from Amerhstburg?


----------



## omedon (Jan 30, 2002)

Congratulations! Holy Bovine.

Also I believe what BiggusGeekus ment to say is that you should start up a Story Hour.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 30, 2002)

Hi A2Z - no didn't see your questions (I wasn't just ignoring you  ).

I don't think my friend now living in Windsor knows anyone else in Windsor since he just moved there and my other two friends now live in London and were never big on gaming anyway (they aren't in my game anymore - they just didn't have the time).

I can certainly pass on your email address if you like and see if my friend (his name is Shaun) is interested.  I really don't want to lose him as a player but I can't imagine he likes travelling 2 hours on the 401 just to game .

Email me with your email address and I will gladly ask him.


Oh and I don't have a Story Hour - I just post a lot of crap mostly


----------



## A2Z (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks Holy Bovine. I just sent you that email.


----------



## Turlogh (Jan 30, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *Oh and I don't have a Story Hour - I just post a lot of crap mostly   *




Imagine that a cow that deals in crap 

this is just to get my count up.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 30, 2002)

You're no threat to me Turlough!

A2Z i sent an email to Shaun (and you)


----------



## Turlogh (Jan 30, 2002)

Holy Bovine do you make Holy Crap??


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 30, 2002)

Well 'duh'!  Of course I do!

I would think that would be obvious.


Tastes good on toast too


----------



## Rashak Mani (Jan 30, 2002)

I hadnt noticed but I´m in the 29th position !!!  

   I will become more diligent in writing useless posts... no more well thought up stuff... takes to much time... 110 posts now...

   The top poster Wicht posts average 58.5 posts a day !!!  At 2 mins a post thats like two hours typing !!  He is not a moderator too....   713 posts...


----------



## Someguy (Jan 30, 2002)

Postcount = Postcount+1 



Seriously, Fight club helps bump up the posts significantly


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

*



			Seriously, Fight club helps bump up the posts significantly
		
Click to expand...


*
Truer words were never spoken.

Of course posts like this don't hurt


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 30, 2002)

So how many posts do I need then?


----------



## thatdarncat (Jan 31, 2002)

Is this an exclusive activity or can just any cat join?


----------



## thatdarncat (Jan 31, 2002)

hmmm it seems signatures don't automatically update on these boards... ah well


----------



## Warchild (Jan 31, 2002)

You'd think with all the Scarred Lands promotion posts, you'd you'd be the #1 poster by now, Nightfall!!!


----------



## Ysgarran (Jan 31, 2002)

too bad  there is not a metric for lurkers...


----------



## Terraism (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm nineteen!  Gee, to think - if I can just post once or twice, I'll get to bump Eric!   (Yep, I know.  It's pathetic.  Mr. Cow - you've infected me!)


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 31, 2002)

Oh dear - think i may have started another 'bump' game - anyone remember that from Eric's boards?  Got to about 500 posts before it crashed the boards.

Apparently vBulliten can handle enormous thread lengths.  Psionicist posted a link in Meta that shows a vB board with a thread that has a post count over 30 000.  It been running since May 2001 and a few guys there have over 4000 posts to it.

Hope i never get THAT pathetic.

I happy with my current level of dorkiness.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 31, 2002)

where do you find this list?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 31, 2002)

Here's the link Psionicist provided in Meta - just look for the thread "THE Bar".  Click on the post counter to see how many people have posted

http://www.amdmb.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?forumid=8


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

click the members button at the top of the page.

let the page load.

click the top 10 posters link

or you could just click this link


----------



## Darkness (Jan 31, 2002)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 31, 2002)

Ooh look my number of posts just went up by one


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2002)

Mine too!

Yesterday I managed to enter, albeit briefly, in the top ten club, I was 10th for half an hour.

Now I'm 13th and going up...


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 31, 2002)

As if by magic, 90 posts appeared!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 1, 2002)

> *I now have more posts than Morrus!  I am the 7th ranked geek on all of ENWorld!.*




Meep meep!

-Hyp.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2002)

Now Morrus is 11th!
I can beat him today! I will arrive!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2002)

And I arrived, I've beaten Morrus!!!
  

And without You Bastard dirty tricks!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2002)

News flash: there is a very good chance that post counts will be turned off, as a result of this little impromptu competition. So please stop the useless posts to inflate your post counts, or you risk having it stopped for you.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2002)

If your message goes for my last two posts in this threads, I would ask you to re-think about it. 

Inflating my post count? Taking as example today, I've posted some 18 messages. Two of them on this thread, and HUMOROUS thread, two HUMOROUS messages. The other 16 were:

* For the problem of Dungeons subscritions to Europe
* Comments to Story Hours and a bump for a story I love
* Comments & ideas about the comertialisation project and the possibilities it offer to European members
* Two comments in the silly Suppose D&D was outlawed tomorrow... thread

So if your mail implies I'm artifitially pumping up my post count and I'm an inmatute, I ask you to re-think your opinion. 

Thanks a lot,

                       Horacio Gonzalez
                       Member of Eric Noah's boards since the 2nd edition


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2002)

Oh, _sure_. Answer my knee-jerk, emotional reaction with cold hard logic.    Horacio, thank you for being polite when I bordeered on rude. 

I'm in a bad mood, but that's not your fault, and I apologize if I sounded like it was. Conclusion: if you (or anyone else) *is* "racing", please don't. If you aren't, then don't worry about it.  I think it's pretty much that simple.

I trust people to not spam the boards, and you don't know how cool I think it is that people don't generally do that.


----------

